# Early Maitake Season in St Louis?



## turick (Oct 15, 2013)

Is anybody expecting an early season this year with the rain and cool temps?


----------



## clwstl (Oct 8, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing, but didn't it get too hot again?


----------



## turick (Oct 15, 2013)

Ya, I'm pretty sure I completely jinxed it. We've had nothing but cool weather all year until I went and said something about an early maitake season!


----------



## turick (Oct 15, 2013)

Apparently people in northern states are starting to find hens... hopefully with this cool off we'll start seeing some action next week.


----------



## jacksonps4 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys, ive been avidly hunting for hen around the st.lou, st.charles, wentzville areas. No hens yet but plenty of others......chants, black trumpets, oysters, chicken of the woods, and boletes. Its been a great run these past couple days !!!!!


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Jack me to. I have found big chickens lots of oysters and fields of chants.


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm ready for some hens! They are my favorite. Last year was a total bust for my trees and the woods I hunted. I just don't understand how NONE of the trees I marked produced. No stumps or dried up old ones.


----------



## jacksonps4 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sometimes youll have that LGB.....but i think with this weather and rain were gonna have a great. Late summer/fall !!!! Just keep chekn those spots and i think your luck will change for the better this year. Reports say theyre finding hens north of us so be ready ;-)


----------



## turick (Oct 15, 2013)

Yup -- I'm out in Wentzville as well. Lots of chantrelles and oysters, but still no hens  I haven't found any chickens yet either. I'm heading up a little further north in Illinois this weekend, hopefully hens have started up there. We'll see....


----------



## jacksonps4 (Sep 11, 2014)

Went out on a foray with my group the mycological society at Labarque creek conservation area south of Eureka. Found many differant variations of fungi. Still no hens though :-( went out the next day at a state park down there and cleaned up ob chants.......theyre still commn up its great. My best year for the chanterelle !!!!!!!


----------

